# Full Reno



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Entire gut job on our 1903 home, new everything, including plumbing, electrical, windows, insulation blah blah blah....here it is from the beginning....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

starting with removing cast piping and hiding the new one in the wall alone with new sub-floor some new plumbing for master bathroom


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

reservedx2


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Reserved?


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> Reserved?


for updates


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahhh...so you go back and edit? This is a new trick; not seen this reserved thing done before.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, are they still calling for 4" toilet/main stacks where you are?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Ahhh...so you go back and edit? This is a new trick; not seen this reserved thing done before.


better be quick...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what's the plan for the notched floor joist???


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> what's the plan for the notched floor joist???


I too wondered about that, you seem to have at least three side by side.
Maybe scab something in there to beef them up?
Looks like a big job.
David


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> what's the plan for the notched floor joist???


yes they will be beefed up from now before sub-floor and more from bottom while ceiling is open.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> Just out of curiosity, are they still calling for 4" toilet/main stacks where you are?


yes 4" main 3" from 
toilet


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

leveling off entire floor, was out about 3/8" to 1/2" in center, not bad for 114 years old.
also time to install new windows, exterior of house has 1+" thick shiplap, then wood siding then parging then stucco so pretty thick walls......while I'm changing all the windows I am also changing many of the original sizes and orientation. This little diamond blade on my grinder made this task quite simple. (after 13 windows rough cut in and also trimmed for brick mold this cuts like new still).
you can see how went from vertical to horizontal on some of the windows. Not going to bore you with any of the electrical installation pics it was straight forward so on to insulation and vapour barrier. Then 18" of blown in insulation in the attic for an R60. 35 bags went in pretty quick, built a square box 20" tall around access to fill it entirely without the blown in stuff falling out of the attic. Will fill the hole with batted insulation when finished


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, the notched joist caught my attention too. Definitely needs some added support or you're going to develop some serious squeeks during it's second century.

What an awesome project. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

figured the ceiling on the main floor had to be leveled off like the top floor so here is the ceiling all leveled off with new drywall, oh and may as well post a pic of the new staircase as well, little guy approves . see my home made bakers Scaffolding...comes in handy... Entertainment wall along side of stairs with all wires hidden.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the progressive reports on a major rebuild. Keep em coming.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

drywall time, little trick to keep angled walls nice and straight


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ahh, wooden lathe, and horsehair plaster. I don’t miss working with them. On the other hand I’m betting you have a pretty solid structure.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

artman60 said:


> Ahh, wooden lathe, and horsehair plaster. I don’t miss working with them. On the other hand I’m betting you have a pretty solid structure.


oh for sure the house is now lathe and plaster free......many trailer full loads of it taken out for awhile seemed like it would never end......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Progress in real time?!? Man, you guys are smokin'! How many guys are on site?


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> Progress in real time?!? Man, you guys are smokin'! How many guys are on site?


thanks, my brother and I, just a couple old timers,


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Man, that's some reno! You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

getting the more difficult sheets up today.....funny the pics make it look out of wack but it is not, staggered seams however for better results after mudding


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What kind of work are you doing on the electrical? Having the studs exposed is a great opportunity to redo to modern standards. A friend in Ohio has an old Victorian 3 story mansion, It also has an open beam attic that should probably become a finished room some day.

Having grown up in a very old farm house, I would probably consider finding as much fireproofing methods as possible to include in the construction. Maybe even sprinklers. 

What a pleasure watching this project come to fruition.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> What kind of work are you doing on the electrical? Having the studs exposed is a great opportunity to redo to modern standards. A friend in Ohio has an old Victorian 3 story mansion, It also has an open beam attic that should probably become a finished room some day.
> 
> Having grown up in a very old farm house, I would probably consider finding as much fireproofing methods as possible to include in the construction. Maybe even sprinklers.
> 
> What a pleasure watching this project come to fruition.


Thanks DesertRatTom, Electrical has been replaced including the stack outside with 200Amp service, entire house has been rewired along with coax cable and Ethernet Cat 7 cabling to each room. that picture is just the goodies for the top floor, including hardwired smoke/CO detectors for each room not pictured.


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

Lots of great looking work! I've enjoyed seeing this the past few days. 

I don't understand the lathe and horse hair plaster thing. What is that?


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

PDSMustang said:


> Lots of great looking work! I've enjoyed seeing this the past few days.
> 
> I don't understand the lathe and horse hair plaster thing. What is that?


old school before drywall. horse hair was included for extra strength.


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

comp56 said:


> old school before drywall. horse hair was included for extra strength.


So lathe is the backing boards? Forgive me, I only know about Lathe for turning purposes. LOL


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

picked up a small baker scaffolding ..make the taller stuff a little easier


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tony , I’m liking your idea for a reel stand for the electrical wire . I guess you remove a few screws on the side and change the wire out? 
To think I spent over $100 trying to find something I liked. Never even thought to use a few boards


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

PDSMustang said:


> So lathe is the backing boards? Forgive me, I only know about Lathe for turning purposes. LOL


@ Philip 
It is in the spelling the wood behind plaster is LATH, machine for wood turning is a LATHE


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tony , I’m liking your idea for a reel stand for the electrical wire . I guess you remove a few screws on the side and change the wire out?
> To think I spent over $100 trying to find something I liked. Never even thought to use a few boards


yes sir, it makes it real easy to run 475ft of wire real quick, and ya a couple screws and refill it.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tony , I’m liking your idea for a reel stand for the electrical wire . I guess you remove a few screws on the side and change the wire out?
> To think I spent over $100 trying to find something I liked. Never even thought to use a few boards


Plastic milk cartons, using 1/2 emit for the axle works well, and is cheap/light weight.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

funny how things go, to busy to run to lowes to grab 10 sheets of drywall, so I send my wife she says hmm what if I get the wrong ones....I say no worries take the old receipt and tell them you want the same as that is on the receipt., so off she goes......she comes back and I go to un-load them and she has way more than 10 sheets .....she has 28 sheets just like the old receipt says...i ask her how much did you pay? she says I paid $73 why did I not get the right ones?....lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You're lucky she went in the first place. Likely the store will take back the extras. My wife was married to a construction guy in the past, and she worked alongside him. Turns out she did roofing with him. They lived in the mountains with lots of winter snow, so she knows more than I did when I started my recent roofing project. She didn't tell me about her experience until AFTER I finished the project. Smart gal.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

getting there, one more room to hang drywall then the taping and mudding begins


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

comp56 said:


> getting there, one more room to hang drywall then the taping and mudding begins


I absolutely despise, abhor, detest, taping and muddling. I will usually go do electrical work in trade for taping and muddling. There is an art to it, and while that may be my name, I don’t have the touch. I do usually get pretty good at ALL the sanding I have to do with my mud jobs. Don’t get me started on wallpapering LOL. Job looks like it’s coming out very well.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Tony .
Just a tip , try not to have the board in pieces above the doorway , as the joint is prone to split later on. Especially directly above the doorways outer limits like you did on the left side of the last pic . 
It’s an amature that many make . Just my two cents, so don’t take it to hard


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Martyr?*



comp56 said:


> thanks, my brother and I, just a couple old timers,


Wow! Your brother is a Saint or something. Did he know what he was letting himself in for? 0


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Reason #1*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Looking good Tony .
> Just a tip , try not to have the board in pieces above the doorway , as the joint is prone to split later on. Especially directly above the doorways outer limits like you did on the left side of the last pic .
> It’s an amature that many make . Just my two cents, so don’t take it to hard


That's what happens when you do chin-ups off the doorframe, Rick!


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Looking good Tony .
> Just a tip , try not to have the board in pieces above the doorway , as the joint is prone to split later on. Especially directly above the doorways outer limits like you did on the left side of the last pic .
> It’s an amature that many make . Just my two cents, so don’t take it to hard



thanks rainman, I use a taping mud and it hasn't failed me yet. but your right should be full sheets if possible.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> Wow! Your brother is a Saint or something. Did he know what he was letting himself in for? 0


na he is no saint.....lol he eats like a horse


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mudding continues, has anyone seen this method of applying tape, using a brush then scraping it off flat?


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

continuing on with drywall mudding, I put a small 20" x 34" etched glass pane that I had laying around in the wall that goes around stairs.* I just sandwiched the plate between sill trim on both sides......This way some natural light can*come through from window in master bedroom. will put a picture frame border around it on both sides once drywall and paint is all finished.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

finally getting to the third coat of mud, the lines are all getting crisp little more in a couple spots and a quick sanding (I say quick as it looks ready now) and primer then paint.....even the little guy approves....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good . There’s some pretty crazy angles to contend with , but it looks as though you’ve got it under control .
As for applying mud with a paint brush , that’s an absolute first for me lol . But hey , whatever works for you


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks rain.... finally first sign of primer and paint being put on the walls, all the time mudding is paying off now as the lines are all crisp and clean....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

comp56 said:


> thanks rainman, I use a taping mud and it hasn't failed me yet. but your right should be full sheets if possible.


It will eventually. Rick is right about that. I had a crew do mine and I was paying them by the square foot so they didn't want to cut out the hole for my bedroom door, they wanted to piece it together instead and I think they were starting to run low on drywall by that time. I told them not to, that it would crack, but they assured me it wouldn't. Of course they were long gone by the time it did. You can repair it but it will crack again. Houses move over time.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The most important thing about drywalling is getting the proper sized sheets of drywall. You should hang the drywall horizontally instead of vertically (since it’s easier to tape a seam that’s four foot from the floor, rather then a seam that runs from floor to ceiling) and you should get drywall in the length of your walls. That means getting 8 foot, 10 foot and even 12 foot sheets. Walk around the house with a tape measure and measure the length of your walls and keep tabs of how many of each length to purchase. If you have a door or window you hang it over the opening and cut the opening after. The only place you can get by using smaller pieces is on the lower wall next to the doors. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

awesome tips guys .....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well the landing/sitting area/open office space/sewing area/ not sure what to call it.....primed and ready for paint.....it is only about 7'x 10.5' so it can't be much more than that....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Tony . This looks like quite an undertaking. Wish I had as much energy as you


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Looking good Tony . This looks like quite an undertaking. Wish I had as much energy as you


thanks rainMan, ya it has been considering a complete gut job including all interior walls and flooring right down to the joists. but it's starting to come together now...another room primed and ready for paint....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

ok so nothing better than seeing the electrical getting connected, all rooms get LED lighting, ethernet, cable TV, and HDMI as well.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic job, Tony! As good if not better than a lot of stuff done by trades guys. You should be really proud of your effort...give 'The Saint' an extra brewski; he's earned it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Tony . I love the part when things come together (and work) .
Not that it matters as I suspect you have no clearance issues , but Levington does make a countersunk outlet for flat screens .


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very nice Tony . I love the part when things come together (and work) .
> Not that it matters as I suspect you have no clearance issues , but Levington does make a countersunk outlet for flat screens .


thanks guys, yes Rainman clearance is not an issue.....I installed one for the living room TV and it wasn't needed..lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

some window trim goin on ....including the little what I call "the etched stairway window".....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job on the trim , room turned out very well . Nice touch with the staircase glass too


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks RainMan, the flooring has started......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

continuing on with floor, needed a stair nose to meet flooring, I refused to buy one for the money they want so I made one with black ask the same as the rest of the stairs I already made. Will stain it to match ....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

remember these closet doors I made, in the rebuilding stage, well they are finally in place for good....lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tony, nice work on the closet . I really like seeimg the before and after pics . I wish I had half your energy lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tony, nice work on the closet . I really like seeimg the before and after pics . I wish I had half your energy lol


thanks RainMan, energy? you should see the size of my wife's whip....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

some more rooms complete


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That turned out very well . The floor , trim and walls just look sharp as all heck together


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That turned out very well . The floor , trim and walls just look sharp as all heck together


Yeah! What he said!


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks guys, just one more room to go, master bath needs to get flooring (tile) and then install all equipment vanity, toilet, tub ect ect


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

oh I forgot the stair side of the etched window in the stair case....was a ***** to frame, was about 10 feet up.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’ve been working on my bathroom for close to a decade . Wish I was joking lol .
Wish I could hire you and get this the heck over with


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’ve been working on my bathroom for close to a decade . Wish I was joking lol .
> Wish I could hire you and get this the heck over with


a decade?, yikes, I would be single or in the ground if I took close to half that long.....I still have to gut a kitchen and a dining room when I'm finished the upstairs.....the buggers I ordered the custom cabinets from said no sooner than 12 weeks.......well better order then......7 weeks later umm ya your cabinets are done a little early......oh great that just made my upstairs project bump up about 5 weeks shorter.....retired? ya right I didn't work this hard or fast when someone was paying me.....and I didn't do this for a living.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

another room, another TV mounted in master with hidden cable box, internet access and no visible wires....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice , I like


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very nice , I like


thanks, I'm just hoping mrs. santa lets santa bring me a bigger TV that one looks awfully small on the wall....lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

An Italian home isn't an Italian home without at least a little bit of marble......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that’s a nice touch . I sure like your taste in choosing colours and materials


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks Rainman,
sharing a little jig I made up to install my bathroom floor tiles. Now as much as I would like to say that I built the room perfectly square I had no control over the 2 outside walls and I only added the 2 interior walls to complete the room. Now after checking the room seems to be pretty good but I don't want to assume anything when cutting the tiles. I'm installing 12"x 24" tile in a herringbone pattern so there will be lots of small angle cuts all around the outside of the room and I want to make sure the cuts stay consistent from the edge. This little jig is completely adjustable for angle and length...


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

funny how things go, made a jig to do herringbone and last minute wife says no...want it straight staggered ......so much for my jig....lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice tile work. Using the 12x24 must make it easier to fit the end pieces.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks...

ok all ready for grout.....did I mention these porcelain tiles cut nice if the cut is straight but not so nice in a circle......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The toilet flange almost looks flush with the top of the tile in the pic . Not an ideal scenario imo . My neighbors did the same, and years later there was water damage which made for a replacement of the plywood floor . 
You can buy a thicker wax seal for the toilet , but I’d rather just do it right . I’m assuming you have no access under the floor in order to cut and raise it ?


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

the ceiling below is currently open (gutted also) I haven't glued or screwed flange in place as of yet. A 1/4" plywood donut will be placed under flange before toilet gets installed. it is hard to get a 1/4" height for flange when it is thicker than a quarter inch. so if flange sits on top of tile flange to high if it sits on flooring before tile it is to low. I did the same thing with the other bathrooms as well. only way I could do this would be milling out the tile to the proper depth which I think is a weaker option.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I never use wax rings anymore. If there is any possible movement in the toilet it will cause them to break the seal and leak. They only compress, they won't bounce back. Use something like one of these: https://www.homedepot.com/p/NEXT-by-Danco-Perfect-Seal-Toilet-Wax-Ring-with-Bolts-10826X/206393853
Some of this type can even be removed and reused if you had to replace the toilet let's say or remove to fix tile. Mist allow for extra adjustment or have extra spacer rings if for example you decided to tile the floor after the toilet had been installed over lino. These seal rings are way superior to the wax type.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I never use wax rings anymore. If there is any possible movement in the toilet it will cause them to break the seal and leak. They only compress, they won't bounce back. Use something like one of these: https://www.homedepot.com/p/NEXT-by-Danco-Perfect-Seal-Toilet-Wax-Ring-with-Bolts-10826X/206393853
> Some of this type can even be removed and reused if you had to replace the toilet let's say or remove to fix tile. Mist allow for extra adjustment or have extra spacer rings if for example you decided to tile the floor after the toilet had been installed over lino. These seal rings are way superior to the wax type.


that's actually the same seal I used for the other bathrooms and I plan on using the same on this master bathroom as well


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

comp56 said:


> the ceiling below is currently open (gutted also) I haven't glued or screwed flange in place as of yet. A 1/4" plywood donut will be placed under flange before toilet gets installed. it is hard to get a 1/4" height for flange when it is thicker than a quarter inch. so if flange sits on top of tile flange to high if it sits on flooring before tile it is to low. I did the same thing with the other bathrooms as well. only way I could do this would be milling out the tile to the proper depth which I think is a weaker option.


My toilet flange goes into 3” ABS . I am going to cut the ABS 8” below the floor. I will using a 3” rubber boot/coupler , meant for connecting the ABS together . This way I can have a separate piece of 3” ABS with a flange glued to it that slides threw the floor into the boot , and the flange can sit perfectly flush on top of the tile . 
I have an open basement on the toilet side, so this works great for me , but wouldn’t work for everyone. 
What I’m liking is the fact that of the plastic toilet flange ever broke , it’s a cakewalk to replace .
Just undo the clamps on the boot , slide it out and glue another flange to the same length pipe and replace .

Charles , thanks for the heads up on the new seal


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tony...
you have talent...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Turn the bathroom into wood storage and built an outhouse? :laugh2:


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Knothead47 said:


> Turn the bathroom into wood storage and built an outhouse? :laugh2:


haha I already took over the entire basement for wood storage and a work shop, I may as well insulate that outhouse and start calling it the doghouse! as I would be in there more than I would want to be...


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well waited about 48 hours before I grouted, (the longer the better. I say)...anyway the chocolate grout turned out nicely. during the next few days I will remove the haze while it is curing and work on installing the door and trim then finally start hooking up the fixtures toilet vanity tub ect ect not sure what everyone thinks is best for doorway transition, I always go half way each so when door is closed you can't see other room's flooring. on a side note: wife is getting happier everyday goes by....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

some of the fixtures got installed today


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

and a couple more


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@comp56

With the brilliant work like you've shown here your "dog house" should e a penthouse!

Really enjoyed following this piece and the commentary as well.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love reading this thread Tony, congratulations on the job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tony ,when your done , I’m thinking we should team up and insulate /drywall my garage. 
The pace you keep, we should have her licked in a weekend 

What part of Canada are you in? :grin:


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tony ,when your done , I’m thinking we should team up and insulate /drywall my garage.
> The pace you keep, we should have her licked in a weekend
> 
> What part of Canada are you in? :grin:


haha do you know I haven't had a pasta dish for almost 3 months, and my wife is holding it on me until she can have her bathroom finished. I have a complete gut job of a kitchen next. been living with a complete custom set of cabinets in our living room because they arrived early.......as for where in Canada, top of the great lakes in Thunder Bay.....only -41C this morning.....that's like -40F


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Better you than us Tony. -20 has been about the coldest here at my place.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

made some floating shelves out of 1.5" thick bamboo, these were then stained in a dark espresso and rubbed sealer applied.....
just a few touches that need to be finished and the entire upstairs will be complete, rock bed next then Done!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Love floating shelves . Great work Tony


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

ok entire upstairs reno complete.....part 2 coming soon.....kitchen gut job......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well after a short break I got into gutting the seconds stage of this reno, this time the kitchen and ding nook, here are some real raw shots of the starting, other side is the dining nook as I put new windows in just prior to the snow and cold of winter set in. oh look the little one approves of the new view....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I can’t get over the energy level you have Tony . I’d be a millionaire if I had half of it lol .
No project is to big to take on for you apparently. I’d be telling the wife it’s time for a hiatus


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

truth be told we saved up for quite some time to do this entire house reno, so I want it done pretty much as much as she does......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok I made a mess today


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Yep, you sure did. But, you'll make it all better soon.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

ok kitchen reno just got real, I planned on installing large porcelain tile over cement board, however because of this I would have had a height difference which I didn't want so aside from a couple layers of vinyl tile and other crap I figured remove original hardwood that was 3/4" then cement backer board then tile would work out to almost flush, however even though the hardwood looked reasonable I thought after removing it I would have a half decent base. Considering the floor is floor joist, 3/4" T&G planks cross way then another layer of 3/4" T&G the other way and maybe an 1/8" of an inch out from flat I thought I was golden. from basement looking up at floor joists and flooring it all looked great. turns out not so great. under hardwood had another layer that had seen better days under it yet another layer that the top was or is bad but bottom is ok ( which is the wood I can see from looking at ceiling in basement.) So long story short I am going to be removing everything down to the joists and re-installing sub-floor at proper height then cement backer board then tile. Not much more as for cost just a lot more labor........on my part.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm have the kitchen gutted but I have to wait for some sub-flooring material to show up. So as it were my wife wanted hi-gloss cabinets and the line we picked didn't come with a single top drawer pull only a 18.5" wide 3 drawer pull. Wife wanted just a single. So I looked after that for her. I took door off and cut top off, I then turned bottom upside down and moved hinges. these are soft closing along with all the other cabinets so I picked up a set of soft closing rails for the pull.....the protective film will be removed when it is all in place and the handles with be added then as well.....looks pretty factory to me don't know why they don't offer it.


----------



## Alan D (Nov 12, 2017)

Just found this thread - congratulations Tony for what you've achieved to date. I'm also faced with renovating an old house that's of similar vintage and timber framed construction and I have to say this has given me inspiration and the hope that I might actually finish mine before I expire! It must be pretty tough to get the upstairs finished to such a high standard and then have to start all over again gutting the kitchen. 

It seems sensible to work from the top down as you've done, is that because it's the best strategy for dust control on a rolling renovation?

Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Alan D said:


> Just found this thread - congratulations Tony for what you've achieved to date. I'm also faced with renovating an old house that's of similar vintage and timber framed construction and I have to say this has given me inspiration and the hope that I might actually finish mine before I expire! It must be pretty tough to get the upstairs finished to such a high standard and then have to start all over again gutting the kitchen.
> 
> It seems sensible to work from the top down as you've done, is that because it's the best strategy for dust control on a rolling renovation?
> 
> Please keep the updates coming.


thanks, Truth be told I was expecting our kitchen cabinets 13 weeks out. Now it wasn't a problem as I figured I would do the top floor first. as it were once you start gutting an old house like this there is very little to control the mess. if I were to do it again I would just move out and gut it all but Budget played a big part of that idea. 
but now that the kitchen is gutted and somewhat clean it is just rebuild time.....sort of....
I'm tiling the kitchen / dining area, I was going to go over the hardwood floor with cement board but I didn't want the higher floor so I figured remove the 3/4" hardwood and then cement board. low and behold when the hardwood came out the tongue and groove hard pine was horrible, so it came out then there was yet another layer of planks under that on the joists, well guess what I ripped it out too so I didn't end up with a new tiled floor that squeaked. So now I will be removing the entire floor right down to the joists. I will clean the tops of the joists and glue and screw risers to bring height with new sub-floor and 1/2" cement board plus tile even with the rest of the house. I haven't removed it all yet, I stopped to take the opportunity replace all the water lines and plumbing that will be all close to the basement ceiling if I don't do it it now while floor is not there. (much easier to work from top that from bottom.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I might change the name of this thread from extreme reno to rebuild. because when I'm finished the entire house will be brand new inside. I planned on putting new everything as I went ...no band-aid work here plumbing electrical, sub-floor, windows, insulation, trim you name it.............


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't commented much on your thread, but it is really inspiring to see how you're doing this. A friend in Illinois has a wonderful old Victorian he's been working on for years, and it is a beautiful building, full of his kids with lots of elbow room. Your craftsmanship is really good.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

quick update, got all plumping roughed in, just getting ready to place sub-floor down. Figured I would clean up dirt off joists before adding risers and PL400, just a light scuff for a good gluing surface.........


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

although cumbersome by myself I managed to get some sub-flooring down with risers and level....... enough for today....lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

got bean in place, over ceiling, one side will be built out to match refrigerator other side will be hidden in wall and flush. now the ugly archway can be removed making space much bigger kinda hard to see the old archway it is just behind plywood......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

had some header action today, got some new openings from the kitchen now


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Amazing to watch you rebuilding your house. Grew up in an old farmhouse, real 2x4s don't exactly match new. Lots of jiggering involved. Looks like it's coming along.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks dude, yes it has been quite the adventure, as you said 2x4's are more like 2 3/8" thick instead of the 1 1/2" thick now......one main reason I try to use as many of the old ones as I can after pulling 75 nails out of them.....125+ yrs old and straight as an arrow......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

bit more work done in the kitchen area, got window No.13 of 15 brand new windows that have been installed, I may note not one was original size from the old windows. So it is dry fitted for today gonna pull old window out along with cutting the new opening probably tomorrow, I'm calling it a short picture window, as it is 22" tall by 77" long so it needed a yet another header.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

don't look pretty right now but had to mock it in place before drywall


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

little bit more custom work, wife wants microwave below counter, again the cabinet supplier didn't have a base to accommodate a microwave so I took a 18" base and made one fit.*


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Again some more custom stuff, full 8 ft. high pantry with 3 doors, all with matching high gloss finish...just have to put 3rd door on...


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Those look like real 2" X 4" studs!


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

a little more custom...
well there was or would have been dead space in wall and fridge, so I made a sliding spice rack among other things that might fit, there will be clear plexi-glass side added to each shelf as well...
the best part of this whole thing was the rack itself started out as bed rails I had no use for but it was good plywood....lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That spice rack idea is super cool . Can’t wait to see what it’s like when it all comes together


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

so all insulated and vapor barriered, if that is a thing.... all ready for drywall.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

in the mean time, another custom item needed for the far side of kitchen/dining area, will need a small corner cabinet to house some electronics and wires ect ect not sure if I am going to add backing or just mount it directly to drywall. A Bamboo top will be added to match the rest of the counter tops in the kitchen when it gets installed. Again film will be removed and a matching pull like the rest of the cabinets will be added..


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

dry fitting before drywall to mark stud location, looks like it's not straight but it is just sitting on a box for proper height....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

a touch more custom work for kitchen cabinets, plate rack for above window.....laying it out, sizing it up and putting a frame around it. this will be installed between 2 door cabinets and left open


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Tony for continuing this WIP its been brilliant.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old55 said:


> Thanks Tony for continuing this WIP its been brilliant.


ditto...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

comp56 said:


> so all insulated and vapor barriered, if that is a thing.... all ready for drywall.....


Insulated ? I have to google that. :grin:


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Insulated ? I have to google that. :grin:


hmm nothing yet...google is a little behind in things.....lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

and the drywall begins.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

more custom work for kitchen cabinets, this plate rack will be mounted above a really long 77" window. At each end will have a 15" x 15" cabinet with a door, and beside that a 15" x 30" cabinet. in order to do this I took a 30" x 30" double door cabinet and cut it up to make 2x 15" x 15" and 1x 15" x 30" by cutting one door in half.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

ok so all the boring fun taping and mudding is done, time to mock up the custom cabinets I pre built to see how they will all line up. It is imperative that they go on wall clean and square as I will be applying back splash all around and right to ceiling. everything looks like even spaces everywhere. drape them off and slap some paint on the ceiling....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Progress, a most important peoduct. Keep up the good work and posts.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

slowly starting to take shape, some paint and trim on one side of area, the bit more to do list is getting shorter and shorter.....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Tony - you're doing a great job on that reno. When you're done, you can come to my place - I need my basement done. It's not far, I'm in southern Ontario.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks, i will need coffee supplied...lol
back to kitchen side with some back splash work..bit to go yet but that is enough for one day


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

time for more tile work......line up range hood, install to wall. (I put extra stud supports prior to drywall in approx area.) screw to wall and remove. put screws back in wall, tile all around screws. This way when wall is grouted range hood installation will be easy peasy


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Tony - you're doing a great job on that reno. When you're done, you can come to my place - I need my basement done. It's not far, I'm in southern Ontario.


Wait in line Vince , I asked first . This may be my only hope to get my garage insulated :grin:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wait in line Vince , I asked first . This may be my only hope to get my garage insulated :grin:


Rick: given the money you spent on your truck, I figured you were going to live in it - sorry, I'll wait:surprise:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick: given the money you spent on your truck, I figured you were going to live in it - sorry, I'll wait:surprise:


Well I think Tony’s going to need a much needed rest after he’s done , so I think we’re both out of luck . 
I may just liquidate and buy an old van and live down by the river . Maybe do some motivational speaking for income :laugh2:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well I think Tony’s going to need a much needed rest after he’s done , so I think we’re both out of luck .
> I may just liquidate and buy an old van and live down by the river . Maybe do some *motivational speaking for income* :laugh2:


Don't buy a van - come to Toronto and live under a bridge. I think you're better suited to give financial advise - you know, the DO's and DONT's :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

this comes to mind...lol

"Bye, bye Miss American Pie
Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry
And them good ole boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singin' this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die
Did you write the book of love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so?
Do you believe in rock and roll?
Can music save your mortal soul?
And can you teach me how to dance real slow?"


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well my luck I will drop dead the second I nail the last piece of trim on, or hit the lottery and think damn I could have just waited and had someone else do all of this while I was on some kind of poker tour in Europe .....


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup, Don McLean - that was a great song - spent many evenings at the pub listening to it while I was in university.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

all grouted, just waiting to dust off the haze.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

comp56 said:


> all grouted, just waiting to dust off the haze.....


That’s impressive Tony . I really would have thought the cuboards went up first . Looking forward to seeing it all come together


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rainman, I suppose your right generally, mind you this is a common practice in many Europe countries. Moreover I am tiling everywhere around cabinets which is un-common as well mainly due to cost. Another big reason I did it this way is these are beveled glass tiles, it would have been a pain to cut each one with or without a wet saw, and to cleanly grout right up to vertical stops the grout line would become distorted as the bevel would be cut off. Here is a shot where tile goes right under window trim for an example and doesn't stop which I believe gives a cleaner look.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I agree, that looks much cleaner


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

all ready for upper cabinets....
trying to get the proper colour in the pics here is one that is closer


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

upper cabinets went in without a hitch, all lined up and ready for flooring now......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well the plan was to get the flooring installed, but wouldn't ya know it after I laid out 8 or 10 tiles down my wife says....hmm don't like it???* so back to the drawing board or actually the store to go pick out different tile......in the mean time I figured I make a jig to install the handles/pulls whatever you call them......not pretty but worked flawlessly. I made it to be left or right top or bottom just by rotating it. (Note to self clamp a backer board so holes don't get blown out....)








here is a shot of the uppers with film removed and pulls installed


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice little jig for mounting the handles. I've got some cabinets to do that with soon.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Loving the jig idea . Wow is it ever coming along . You’ve got some skills there Tony


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks guys, I started this whole project gut job around the middle of august gave myself 4 months to finish the upstairs on jan 20th I started the gut job in the kitchen, so roughly 90 in I'm at this stage. I was aiming for 120 days to complete this area as well so that leaves me approx 3 weeks to finish


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

started flooring today, went with large tiles...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m really liking those tiles , especially with the Color on the walls. Works great together, amd can’t imagine how good it’s going to look when completed


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks rainman, ya wife has a good eye.......but in the mean time waiting for tile to set is almost as fun as waiting for paint to dry....so I fitted the range hood with it's needed pieces


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

final tweaks and adjustments before base cabinets get nailed down....
















funny back splash doesn't look like it goes far enough on microwave side but it is the angle of picture....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has worked with bamboo counter tops? It not being wood per say but is very close. Needless to say while I am splicing the counter and cutting the hole for sink I will pass on a tip: this stuff is harder than hard maple and will burn if a poor or dull blade is used.....A high tooth count blade is also best....also a very sharp splinter free cut can be achieved...sink in the hole, now the sanding and sealing begins......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that’s outstanding Tony , dang !


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Tony.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

good and bad news...so it turns out fine dust from sanding counter top splices created a super fine covering in the area. It turned out I had sink on floor and it got covered in this super fine dust, well because of this I discovered the sink has a couple hair line cracks in 2 corners.......I bought the sink online almost 5 months ago......(sale what are you gonna do) anyway Kudo's goes out to Amazon.ca as their return policy is 90 days however when I explained that I hadn't installed it yet they said no problem sent me a shipping label to return cracked sink (no charge) and placed an order for a new sink 2 day shipping.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

sanding up with 320GT before sealing
















instead of going with the traditional 45 in the corner I just spliced a piece right along side 
seeings the seam is so hard to see it worked out great. the seam is actually in the middle of the picture....








went with a natural satin finish 








also got tall pantry and pull out put in place
















new sink or replacement sink will be here Wednesday so will be getting that plumbed in then.....I'm taking tomorrow off......lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

all done but sink faucet and some baseboard trim........


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Tony.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Incredible outcome Tony , you’ve got some great skills there.The sliding spice rack is one of favourite ideas that you came up with


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Exceptional across the board. Well planned and carried out.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks everyone 
all plumbed in, little trim work and I can have a long awaited spaghetti dinner........lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*whew!!!*


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

finishing up with some kick plate or toe kick what ever it is called, I didn't like the typical black plate that came with the dishwasher, seeings the kick plate I will be installing is high gloss like the cabinets the black factory plate would not look right, I didn't want a brake in the line even if I painted the factory one white. So I got a little creative by kerfing out the area where the dishwasher sticks out to match the factory thin plate. 
















so instead of this look I get a clean straight line....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well my Kitchen reno is complete, 97 days of not having a kitchen sink is incredibly inconvenient but that is all over with now. The next order of business was to make my wife 6 ft tall, I did this by making here a 1 foot step stool from left over counter top. Seeings she is very petite 105LBS @5 ft 2 inch if she is jumping, it didn't need to be over built. It doubles as a plant stand when not in use too.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Now that the kitchen is 99.9% complete, (just waiting on new fridge) I'm bored......so I'm making new bottoms for the chairs, don't care for the round bar my feet rest on so I took some red oak and made some new ones trying to match theme of the table....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tony, you’ve got the biggest honey to do list of anyone,or is this done voluntarily? :grin:


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tony, you’ve got the biggest honey to do list of anyone,or is this done voluntarily? :grin:


little of both, I need to eat..... the wife hasn't taught me how to cook after all these years.....haha


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s actually a nice touch with the chairs. I see the stain matches the table


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

little more trim work, didn't want to drywall angled part of stair case with corner bead ect ect so I took some red oak and made a cap. Will be staining it just dry fitting first...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks far better then drywall, good call


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks nice Tony.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

New counter depth side by side completes our new kitchen, it fits like a glove, thankfully I had my measurements correct seeings I just bought the fridge....lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Outstanding Tony . I love when a plan comes together , and I’m certain you did a ton of planning to get everything perfect like this .
I wish I could see a pic of the spice pull drawer in its open position at this same angle. Love that drawer for some reason


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks RainMan, ya we talked about our kitchen for quite some time, we were both on the same page with the plans right from the start so it was easy to stick to it.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

funny as the original poster you can't edit a post?.....anyway I wanted to go on to say the spice/misc pull out rack can handle quite a bit of weight, wife has all kinds of stuff in there. Kinda like a vertical junk drawer if you will....haha


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Tony . That looks so handy and functional ,as I never would have thought to build something like that .
You certainly have some great skills . Really liking the wall tiles too ,and how they line up so well with your idea to install them first . 
The planning had to be unreal


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks so much, my father was an unplugged wood worker from the early 40's to his passing in 2014 he had a business but most of his spare time was in his shop making violins. he started making them in Italy as a young boy with his father. I was taught as well when I was a very young boy as well but never kept with wood working until I retired many years later. I may have gotten some of his teaching for attention to detail. he used to say in Italian.....
"praticamente chiunque può tagliare un pezzo di legno ma solo pochi sanno davvero come tagliarlo correttamente"
which translates to
"practically anyone can cut a piece of wood but only a few really know how to cut it properly."


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

wife wanted to name her new kitchen so I sandblasted this one for her


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

so now that we have being using our new kitchen for a couple of weeks, wife wanted a place to hang her frying pans. So I built this cabinet for on top of fridge. If you notice I went with one door instead of the traditional double door. I was a little concerned with the soft close hinges only being on the one end of a long door but to my surprise they held up well. I wasn't going to make a cabinet for the fridge but I can't stand stuff on top of a fridge


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@comp56 Tony: Of all wooden musical instruments, the violin, violas are the most beautiful in construction. That you've had old world training in building them is wonderful. Have you considered reviving your luthier skills now that the house is so far along? Maybe start another post with lots of pictures like this one? I've seen a video or two, and of course "The Red Violin," and find it fascinating. Exquisite wood, use of scrapers and miniature frames, and the finishing challenges, the carving on the scroll. They are so beautiful. Maybe mix in memories of your father and the times he taught you, and maybe stories he shared with you about his father teaching him. Please?

In the mean time, here's a haunting solo:


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well I originally planned for a matching door to house the electronics in this little floating cabinet, however after using it for some time I noticed between the laptop and the cable box it was creating more heat then I wanted. Not a huge amount but laptop fan kept coming on. So I went with a different approach. I removed the door, I made small wood frames and covered them with a couple layers of stainless screen, painted them black and bingo air flow and concealment. Top section houses the google home assist, don't need to see it so it works perfect. These panels are just press fit so they can be removed to gain access*


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks Pro Tony . You always take things to another level and never disappoint


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That looks Pro Tony . You always take things to another level and never disappoint


Thanks RainMan, I just happen to have a Samsung 32" TV /Monitor with a white bezel that fits like a glove. Now I can go from live TV or online with a couple clicks of a wireless mouse....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’ll say , it looks like it was meant to be . I really need to borrow you for some consulting 



comp56 said:


> Thanks RainMan, I just happen to have a Samsung 32" TV /Monitor with a white bezel that fits like a glove. Now I can go from live TV or online with a couple clicks of a wireless mouse....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

little main floor bathroom project, wife wanted a tile wall on the window wall of bathroom, odd sized high gloss tile. removed vanity and mirror along with light. tile it all grout and then replace everything. if your wondering why I would go from the top down on a wall tile job, it is simple I want the odd cut size of tile near floor and not ceiling


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

all back together again


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your killing me Tony . Can’t believe how quickly you can do a renovation, and there always pristine


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well last wall in the house that needs redoing, remove all plaster and lathe install 2 new windows and proceed to insulate and drywall.....
oh also found someone's actual picture dated 1866.....in the wall


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well the day has finally come, got the last of the new windows in the house....14 new windows, which NOT one was a slip in all were new and different sizes or different orientation. oh ya plus a double sliding door too......had to do a lot of cement and stucco patching.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well yet another project for the house, this time we are covering the media wall with silver stone, and instead of having 3 small speakers hung on the wall like in the before picture. I made a speaker cover, took a 2x6 and cut it up to fit the 3 speakers left, center and right painted it black and covered it with speaker mesh now it can go on the wall with a cleaner look


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

furthering the project, I have wired the livingroom completely, before I install drywall against the back wall I made up a wall plate for all the wires that come out of the wall to hook up. because I'm using banana plugs I made it recessed and flush with drywall. I also labelled everyting so it is easier for anyone/everyone.....not gonna lie you prabably could buy one but I couldn't find a 3 gang


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

success very happy with the out come so far


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

so I'm talkin to a guy I know about what I was working on, with the stone wall,ledgestone ect ect.....he says have you bought it yet?, I say no not yet.....he says he knows a guy that just finished building a house that has a bunch in his garage and was talking about selling it. I got his number......retailed for $32 a square foot buddy had just over 125 sqft. says give me $300.........umm duh, couldn't pay for it fast enough. get it home and really don't care for the light grey redish colours so I took my trusty flat black spray paint out. and well it turned out to look exactly like the black ones in the store.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

got a good start today, painted about 40 pieces and installed a few on the wall.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I should add I made a border for a guide then added extra drywall screws for the added weight....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

getting there, just a few feet more to reach the ceiling......then work on the trim


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well all is needed is some trim work now....oh and mount the TV again......


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

and all trimmed out and finished.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow did that trim ever finish it off beautifully . You’ve got a good eye for things Tony .
I swear I love everything you do ,almost like we have the same tastes


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks rain, I know I still have to redo my stairs in ebony but just trying to show the ebony finish I achieved on the ramps, the rest of the trim is to small to see detail in pictures. as it is it is hard to get a good picture as well.....in person it is stunning.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

finally got the doggy door complete on both sides of her understair house, now she has a front door and back door, don't know which is which


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

knock knock....lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s awesome Tony . Your doggy looks like one happy camper


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

haha funny you mention how happy of a campr she is.....here is her dog house I made her


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tony, your dogs got it better than most people lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well aside from doing some stuff in the living room, feature media wall with legestone. We wanted to add some build-ins, our livingroom is 14ft x 19.5 so we can afford to loose approx. 12 to 14 inches off one end for build-ins. It will still be 14ft x 18ish ft. while thinking of different ways to do this we were inspired by the new remake of Magnum PI there was a scene where a lady is sitting at here desk and the build-ins were behind her. My wife caught this and wanted a closer look. so I figured to lay it out to see how it would look. I would be building a 14ish by 14ish square near end of wall I would be clading it with ledgestone the same as the media wall kinda like they have with stone. However because of the nature of the square I don't want people think it is a chimney going up that wall so unlike the TV show scene I will be cladding the square but will incorperate 6 shelfs part way up from floor and part way down from ceiling. They have a sliding ladder which we will not include, I will build the framing and drywall it all and then wood shelves between the frames kinda like they have. the yellow is just my lay-out for measurements to make sure everything will fit properly.


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

I am sure its looking better now after renovation.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

before the gut job (new EVERYTHING inside) and now with the new coloured stucco to complete the outside.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Liking the new colour much better


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks Rainman
now time for decking and landscaping. first stage of deck, I designed this to have 24" x 24" concrete slabs in front of door, 2 rows of 5. I built the frame to with stand more than enough weight to acommidate the concrete. I will be using PL 630 to keep them in place I then built a second section for an all wood area. note, i put a pre-stained picture frame around the area and I also used a kreg jig to hide all the screws. (no surface screws on any of the top including picture frame. I coped out holes for railing posts which are going in next. once they are installed I then can start second layer of decking which will be ground level made from concrete slabs for gazebo.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

and a shot with cement glued down in place.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

working on second level of deck, just filling with concrete sand for pavers. 12' x 14' for gazibo don't look like much now but level and graded for ground level with slope.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

filled up and patio down, next is seal it and make long step...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have talent


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks stick...
here one more step closer...


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

just a step at a time, here with screens and privacy fencing attached.....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

And it continues, now for privacy fencing, what I did was took a PT 2x4 and ripped it down to 1.5" from the outer edge, I built a frame on top of each other and then took the privacy material and stapled it to one frame. I then fastened the second frame together giving an equal border all the way around. 2 down 4 more to go...


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I hate rainy days only was able to make one more panel before I gave in to the wet.....a view from both sides


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow, nice work as always Tony. Don’t know where you find the energy


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks rain...
ok so its no secret, I love my baseball....can't get to every game so the next best thing is watching the game outside. had to add a little ingenuity to this. I mounted a 39" LED tv in the gazebo, now because I will be leaving it there all summer I decided to design a wall mount I can swing up above the roof line of the gazebo to get it out of the weather if and when it rains I couldn't find one I wanted so I made it. also mounted cable box up and above roof line as well. by the way the new 39" LED tv only weighs about 16lbs.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool Tony . This is to funny ,as my neighbour has a similar gazebo and watches tv in theory also.
I like your setup better though , nice touch


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

all done, day, night and our little Pepsi approved...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Tony.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice touch with the lights Frank . Love the doggy to


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks guys...
slapped together a live edge table top big enough for a couple coffees in the mornings...


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

so it turns out wife wanted a fire table instead so gave the live edge table away....with a little arrangements some chairs and a poker table, we have poker outside...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks pretty cozy Tony. I’ve always wanted to build my own fire pit table . Was hoping to mimic this someday


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

That looks great! Good job.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice project you have there. Liking the Luxe cabinets.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

what I like most about these bamboo counter tops is almost 18 months after installing a quick wipe and seal and they are as good as day one....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tony are you done yet ? Was going to get you to give me a hand with my insulation issue


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Tony are you done yet ? Was going to get you to give me a hand with my insulation issue


haha never done, after a long discussion with my wife a few years ago about retiring I now know why she pushed for it. I really noticed this since this Covid year seeings she used to work part time which gave me some sort of time off.


----------

